# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Serveur HTTP Oracle pour Apex?

## Alain Denis

Bonjour!

Dans le guide d'nstallation de Apex, on mentionne que deux choix sont possible pour le serveur HTTP:

1. Embedded PL/SQL gateway (seulement 11g)
2. Oracle HTTP Server et mod_plsql 

j`ai besoin de plus d'information sur le deuxime choix,
est-ce un serveur HTTP en fonction  mme le serveur de bd? (2-tier)
Est-ce une installation indpandante sur un autre serveur? (3-tier)

Puis-je modifier une installation Apache existante pour la faire fonctionner avec Apex?

Merci de votre aide!

----------


## ypicot

L, je cause sans garantie, car l'install d'APEX n'est pas ma spcialit (je suis dveloppeur, pas DBA)



> est-ce un serveur HTTP en fonction  mme le serveur de bd? (2-tier)


Oui, dans sa logique, APEX est un serveur 2-tier.
Les pages sont stockes dans la base oracle et gnres dynamiquement  la demande.




> Puis-je modifier une installation Apache existante pour la faire fonctionner avec Apex?


A priori, oui. 
Apex s'installe avec son serveur Apache. Tu peux ventuellement faire un peu d'URL rewriting et utiliser le port 80 (par contre, pour la question suivante : "comment", je rponds "jocker" car je ne suis pas  l'aise avec ces btes-l).

Apexment,

Yvan

----------

